# Elizabeth dane shipwreck tutorial



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, a very simple way to build a huge ship like this. Cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's some vessel. It looks great in your yard. I'll be checking back and would love to see more close up pics of the ship area and props if you took them. The masts looked amazing. Loved the "moss" on the sails too. How did you construct your cannons and mount them to your wall?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see now that you did additional posts covering other areas of your haunt. Have a lot to still look through. Very nice work.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! That's pretty cool! love the lighting effect...gives a nice ambiance..


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice work, a big project to tackle... I don't know if I could think that big with the limited labor I have available. Great job!!


----------

